# cant connect with people



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

im always lonely, always trying to get rid of that feeling. but its pointless trying to talk to people, because it always feels empty and useless, not feeling the same or liking the same things, never on the same page. but i cant stop feeling lonely. i just cant get out


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have the same problem, no matter how hard I try and what convo I bring up, it still doesn't work for me. I have a best friend who dropped off the radar for a while but luckily has come back after a minor bump in the road and it appears we shall continue being friends. Without that, I don't know how I would have coped.

My best advice to you, is to try to like yourself. While this may be difficult, it'll increase your self-worth and you may not care so much about making friends. Try it if you may.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah I seem to have a hard time connecting with people as well. It's an SA thing.


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

Our world right now is essentially a competition to see who can care less, and so sensitive people will always lose. Want to get close to people? You're needy. Want to post something you care about online? You get trolled. It makes it hard for us to find our feet, because the world only seems to value those who are "over it".

Aside from that, I agree with the general sentiment that it's hard to get to know people on your wavelength. I could make more friends, but I figure what's the point if I have to do all the running, and even then we likely won't get along that well anyway. I've just learned to prefer my own company.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

It is really hard to develop an understanding of people.

I cannot connect with them myself and I often find myself feeling as though I am part of a different species to most humans as arrogant as that sounds.

If you've honestly tried but can't seem to find similar interests with most people, then you tried.

I'm not going to change myself just so that I can finally connect with others. I've honestly evaluated my circumstance and prior interactions with people to realize I am who I am and changing that would therefore make me someone else.

This is why I'm becoming more content everyday with the very real possibility that I will be alone for the rest of my life, romantically and platonically.

If a real friendship somehow develops whether here on SAS or in real life, I will honestly evaluate the situation to see if any furthering of said friendship is necessary, I'll give an honest go of it. But won't ever force it again.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I feel the same. I tried chatrooms/apps, and while I can get people to message me easily, it's the keeping them interested part that I lack at. I am unable to connect with anyone. I can't talk to anyone anymore because I feel like I'm trying too hard and I feel absolutely nothing when I respond/chat with anyone.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Teflondon said:


> Our world right now is essentially a competition to see who can care less, and so sensitive people will always lose. Want to get close to people? You're needy. Want to post something you care about online? You get trolled. It makes it hard for us to find our feet, because the world only seems to value those who are "over it".


Well said



Tymes Rhymes said:


> I cannot connect with them myself and I often find myself feeling as though I am part of a different species to most humans as arrogant as that sounds.
> 
> If you've honestly tried but can't seem to find similar interests with most people, then you tried.
> 
> ...


I dont think it sounds arrogant.. it just feels like jamming two pieces of a puzzle together & wondering what is it that makes them not fit, since theyre both from the same box


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

+1000 Its so DAMN HARD when people arent interested in talking with you


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

chessman6500 said:


> My best advice to you, is to try to like yourself. While this may be difficult, it'll increase your self-worth and you may not care so much about making friends. Try it if you may.


True that. If you can't see your own worth then how hard will it be for others to see it? Its not fair to expect that from people. Obviously people you have known will see it.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank god there's escapism and videogames to take up my time cause I'm tired of failing people, and them failing me...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yup. I'm a broken outlet.


----------

